# Temple Guardians Awaken (Adagio 1.1, HS, HB, BWW, Spitfire harp & perc)



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 6, 2012)

I've recently had a little bit of time between projects to readjust several elements of my orchestral template and also incorporate Adagio 1.1.

Here is the result in the form of a short piece written to test these changes out - something in the adventure / fantasy genre, with a slight hint of comedy.

Thank you for listening! 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62412208&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/mihkelz/temple-guardians-awaken


----------



## Blakus (Oct 6, 2012)

This is freakin awesome. Beautiful composition, fantastic orchestral balance. You've put adagio to hard work there too. Love the transitions and the various styles that come throughout! Very exciting and inspiring to listen to, thanks for sharing!


----------



## paulcole (Oct 6, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Tyderian (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, that is fantastic - great work!


----------



## TGV (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice. Good open sound, and a composition with great diversity.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 6, 2012)

Great piece of music! I really enjoyed the dynamic movements throughout the piece. I thought the mix was great; I was never struggling to hear the ostinato spiccato pattern under the push/pull of the brass dynamics. I thought the woodwind moments were written very well. Great job and thanks for the share!

- Mike


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 6, 2012)

Mikhel, you continue to raise the bar, you have a template which is the envy of many of us! I really loved the way you wrote for the woodwinds in particular, and the way you let them feature so much. Such beautiful colours. This track fits in nicely with some of your other similar adventure-style compositions.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind comments. Much appreciated!

Cheers,
Mihkel


----------



## Kralc (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn, this is cool! Had me smiling throughout!


----------



## Resoded (Oct 7, 2012)

Great work, inspiring to hear the Adagios sound so natural in your mix.


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 7, 2012)

This is really awesome.
You have some great orchestration and mixing skills.

Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you so much!

It's truly inspiring to receive such positive feeback!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 10, 2012)

I've just made a few corrections to the piece and fixed some notes that were sticking out. I've also slightly adjusted the overall balance.

Also, thank you to everyone who's commented on this piece on SoundCloud!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 10, 2012)

R.Cato @ Sun Oct 07 said:


> This is really awesome.
> You have some great orchestration and mixing skills.
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing.



+ 1 o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 10, 2012)

Agreed with all the others here.

Nice!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## christianhowes (Oct 11, 2012)

What a fun piece - made me wish it had been written for a real movie! I'd love to be able to watch it.  I really admire your orchestration, the fluidity with which you move between big ensemble passages, with multiple sections all playing at once, and more focused, 'chamber'-style passages - the seams never show!


----------



## lamandolina (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow! Really nice orchestrated!, congrats


----------



## David3D (Oct 11, 2012)

This is truly an amazing piece! 

I've noticed that strings appear to take a back seat in many of these better compositions on the forum. I think that is going to be something I keep in mind with my next composition.

Did you use Hollywood Brass for the double-tonging? I've never been able to make it so realistic with the libraries I have. I'm not rich enough for Cinebrass or HB! :D


----------



## scottbuckley (Oct 12, 2012)

Great stuff Mihkel - I particularly love the winds. I absolutely love how the new wind libraries are making wind writing cool again 

Thanks for sharing!

-s


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone!



David3D @ Fri Oct 12 said:


> This is truly an amazing piece!
> 
> Did you use Hollywood Brass for the double-tonging? I've never been able to make it so realistic with the libraries I have. I'm not rich enough for Cinebrass or HB! :D



All of the brass in this piece is Hollywood Brass (Gold). I'm starting to experiment with mixing in some Samplemodeling brass - so far the results are very promising - I'll post an example some time soon.


----------



## parnasso (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Mihkel,

this is just awesome... apart from the beautiful composition you have achieved a very deep yet clear and natural sound, may I ask which microphone positions in HS and HB you have chosen and which reverb? The virtual stage sounds incredibly realistic. Congratulations!


----------



## Vartio (Oct 15, 2012)

I really enjoyed this one. Topnotch composition and production.


----------



## duanran007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Omg great composition! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## schatzus (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 16, 2012)

parnasso @ Mon Oct 15 said:


> Hi Mihkel,
> 
> this is just awesome... apart from the beautiful composition you have achieved a very deep yet clear and natural sound, may I ask which microphone positions in HS and HB you have chosen and which reverb? The virtual stage sounds incredibly realistic. Congratulations!



Thank you!

I'm using HS and HB Gold (which I believe is mid for strings and main mics for the brass), QL Spaces Hollywood Scoring Stage and a tiny bit of an added algo tail from VSL Hybrid Reverb, Berlin Scoring Stage.


----------



## parnasso (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for this information, Mihkel, you're very kind. I'll try the Hollywood Scoring Stage in QL Spaces!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 18, 2012)

parnasso @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> Thank you very much for this information, Mihkel, you're very kind. I'll try the Hollywood Scoring Stage in QL Spaces!



Hey, no problem at all! I'm perfectly willing to share all the details. I should add that in addition to the reverbs, there's a fair share of EQ on several of the instruments and on some a little bit of extra panning.

In addition, there is a moderate limiter on the master bus.


----------



## parnasso (Oct 20, 2012)

Mikhel, thank you very much!


----------

